# opks after miscarriage



## QueenieMurphy

Hi there, bit confused about opks after a m/c and if its worth using them or will they be affected by the hormones still in me??

I havent used opks for a long while as my cycles very regular but had m/c 22 days ago and decided to do one this morning to see where I was in cycle to get some idea of when af would show herself as presume after m/c that it wont be my usual 29 days. 

It showed an extreme positive so I must be ovulating in next 24 hours is that right? Or can m/c affect the results of an opk? I'm not sure I want to ttc until after af or even two cycles but I'm so used to ttc after 2 years of trying I feel I shouldnt miss this chance. My 35th birthday looming!! Though since m/c have only bd'd once as cant really face it at mo.

So I guess I'm asking could this be a false positive and also do you think its safe to ttc so soon after m/c or should I wait??

Thanks for any advice you have and sorry this is so rambling.

Lucy


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun, sorry for your loss. I know that i had some positive opks a few weeks back, but i know now that these where due to hcg being in my system x Ive just had positive opks now but ive had negative ones before hand and due to bloods i know my hcg is zero x so is due to the LH rising with ovulation x and they have now gone back faint x x Do you know if your hcg has gone to zero??? Also i ttc after my mmc at 11 weeks is a personal choice. Most drs recommened waiting one cycle before ttc , but have found this was due to dating purposes. x :hugs:


----------



## mommy2baby2

The extreme positives are due to the hormones in your body. I tested this theory after my last MC and they stayed bold for almost 2 weeks


----------



## chocolate

I have also started using opk's and am almost getting positives -Im continuing doing them so I can hopefully see them go negative and then work back up to positive.


We have decided to ttc straight away as I have PCOS and we had treatment to conceive ds, so we are trying to take every opportunity. I am ok emotionally - for the moment anyway - so I feel ready to ttc. The dr said there is no evidence either way about ttc straight after a mc and having another one, so that has reassured me, but of course it still crosses my mind.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks ladies

Its over 3 weeks since my m/c would I still get really bold positives though? I wish I'd started testing straight away so I could see what was going on.

Chocolat - I've read lots today about TTC straight after a m/c, I think I'm going to just get back to it asap, seems you're really fertile straight after and a lot of people seem to get pregnant straight away and have healthy pregnancies!! It took us so long to get that first bfp don't want to waste any time really and like you I feel ready and ok emotionally to get going again. Really really hope you get your bfp soon.

Thanks for your replies ladies, think I will carry on with the opks and see what happens.

Getting my legs waxed tomorrow(been 8 weeks so going to be painful but cant bd till its done poor DH would be horrified!!!) and then getting down to it.

Thank you again ladies

and heres lots :dust::dust::dust: for everyone.


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun sorry to ask how many weeks where u before you mc, i only ask because it took just over 5 weeks for the hcg to go out my body that can cause + OPKs x x I had a mmc but was discovered same week it occured at 11 weeks x x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

lolly25 said:


> Hi hun sorry to ask how many weeks where u before you mc, i only ask because it took just over 5 weeks for the hcg to go out my body that can cause + OPKs x x I had a mmc but was discovered same week it occured at 11 weeks x x

Lolly I was only 5+4 though on a clear blue digi when I was only 5 weeks it said 3+ so must have been loads hormones in me. Afterwards I had morning sickness for 2 weeks so I know still lots hormones but I did hpt once morning sickness gone and still a faint positive. Got no tests now so cant check totally negative. 

I think I'll just bd now and then up till af and once I get that can start properly TTC again.

I'm just glad I feel ready to TTC again, the last 3 weeks I didnt think I'd ever be feeling like it again.


----------



## chocolate

QueenieMurphy said:


> lolly25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun sorry to ask how many weeks where u before you mc, i only ask because it took just over 5 weeks for the hcg to go out my body that can cause + OPKs x x I had a mmc but was discovered same week it occured at 11 weeks x x
> 
> Lolly I was only 5+4 though on a clear blue digi when I was only 5 weeks it said 3+ so must have been loads hormones in me. Afterwards I had morning sickness for 2 weeks so I know still lots hormones but I did hpt once morning sickness gone and still a faint positive. Got no tests now so cant check totally negative.
> 
> I think I'll just bd now and then up till af and once I get that can start properly TTC again.
> 
> I'm just glad I feel ready to TTC again, the last 3 weeks I didnt think I'd ever be feeling like it again.Click to expand...


I think hormones play a role in when you are ready to ttc - I know I felt tearful, then really snappy and after a week I feel kind of back to my normal self. Although some days I have less patience and am putting that down to hormones again.



Today I def. got a negative hpt - a lot fainter than yesterday, so I either ovulated the last day or 2 ago, or Im now back to the start of a cycle. Either way is fine as we did ttc 2 nights ago anyway just in case.

Best of luck xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Good Luck Chocolat, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you!!

I'm a bit worried as did an hpt last night and this morning and both extreme positives - like as soon as wee(soory TMI) hit the stick - a superdrug one, it went really dark pink immediately. THis cant be right 24 days after a m/c. I've got a doc appointment but earliest is tuesday. Think I must need an erpc or something as must still be tissue in me causing this.

Anyway hopefully doc will sort me out on tuesday.


----------



## lolly25

QueenieMurphy said:


> Good Luck Chocolat, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> I'm a bit worried as did an hpt last night and this morning and both extreme positives - like as soon as wee(soory TMI) hit the stick - a superdrug one, it went really dark pink immediately. THis cant be right 24 days after a m/c. I've got a doc appointment but earliest is tuesday. Think I must need an erpc or something as must still be tissue in me causing this.
> 
> Anyway hopefully doc will sort me out on tuesday.

hi hun the superdrug ones are quite sensitive, iwas 11wks when i had the mmc and i know i got a strong result on a frer 4and half week after erpc. :nope: the only way i found out my level was a few days away from hitting zero is having a beta hcg blood test which was 19 to begin with then went to 6 x x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Do you think everything could be out of me then and I just need to wait a bit longer for a negative? How long was it till you got a total negative even on a sensitive? Sorry Lolly all these questions. Its so awful getting positives when you're not pregnant isn't it.

It would be a relief if everything was out, I really dont like hospitals and would hate having to go in for a treatment.


----------



## chocolate

QueenieMurphy said:


> Good Luck Chocolat, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> I'm a bit worried as did an hpt last night and this morning and both extreme positives - like as soon as wee(soory TMI) hit the stick - a superdrug one, it went really dark pink immediately. THis cant be right 24 days after a m/c. I've got a doc appointment but earliest is tuesday. Think I must need an erpc or something as must still be tissue in me causing this.
> 
> Anyway hopefully doc will sort me out on tuesday.

Well once I looked again at the test, it seems darker, and todays is darker so who knows what is going on lol! Also started spotting red blood again after going all day yesterday with just getting cm!! 
Did a hpt and still getting a faint line - just wish I was back at the start of a new cycle!

Hope the dr has some answers for you on Tuesday.


Edited to add: Ive just read the sticky about miscarriages and it says you shouldnt get a period for atleast 20 days between finishing spotting/bleeding and starting the period as there wont be time for hormones to sort out.
So Im now thinking that 20 minus 14 leaves 6, so in reality I shouldnt ovulate until 6 days after the spotting has stopped, so dont think the opk's are reading positive and its still hormones.


----------



## lolly25

QueenieMurphy said:


> Do you think everything could be out of me then and I just need to wait a bit longer for a negative? How long was it till you got a total negative even on a sensitive? Sorry Lolly all these questions. Its so awful getting positives when you're not pregnant isn't it.
> 
> It would be a relief if everything was out, I really dont like hospitals and would hate having to go in for a treatment.

Hi hun no worrys it took 5 weeks 3 days to have a hcg of zero, I was 11 weeks pregnant when my angel passed and would of been 12 when had erpc. so was at the peak of hcg level. If your PT are not getting light i would ask for bloods mine where really light by 3 weeks on a 10iu test x :hugs:


EDIT** queeniemurhy justto say just read above think you needs bloods doin at least and ask to be refered to your local epu for scan asap x :hugs:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly I did a test today and while still very positive it is fainter than one on friday so hcg must be going down a bit. I am going to get doc to do bloods and things on tuesday though for peace of mind - mind you my doc pretty useless and generally tries to fob me off with wait and see what happens but hopefully he'll do something.

maybe I just have very slow metabolism or something and takes me long time to get it all out.

First time in 2 years I actually want my AF to come!!!


----------

